# Cobalt Drive



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 4, 2019)

Well, here's the last one for a bit. The Cobalt Drive. It's really nice sounding and I won't be getting rid of it anytime soon. I'm almost out of my good J201's after this. I had to piece the font together letter by letter so it's not as spot on as I'd like, but it'll do!


----------



## bergera (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice! I was missing the dual gang pot, so that will be later this week. Glad you like it I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks. I had to sorta finesse the one I used in. It is not a right angle pot, nor a solid shaft like the rest. I bent the inside lugs at a 90° angle and  soldered thick leads to the outer lugs. I used a heatsink when adding it to the board to not disturb the other soldered joint. I have a few of those bushings so that solved the shaft problem.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 4, 2019)

Awe inspiring !

Awesome build.....................
.............................................

Again !

Mike


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 4, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Awe inspiring !
> 
> Awesome build.....................
> .............................................
> ...


Thanks for all the kind words Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 5, 2019)

Good job!  Very clean inside and out.


----------



## Barry (Sep 5, 2019)

Great job! Where'd you find those bushings


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 5, 2019)

nice one !!!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Sep 5, 2019)

really beautiful. I do that with pots too...


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 5, 2019)

Barry said:


> Great job! Where'd you find those bushings


Thanks, everyone!
I can't remember where I got those bushings but Smallbear sells them.








						Knob Shaft Adapter 1/4"Smooth-Set Screw  to 6mm Knurled-Split
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				



You need to also add a spacer in the shaft gap in addition to the bushing. Find a guitar pick that fits in it snug then cut a lil chunk of it out.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 5, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> I can't remember where I got those bushings but Smallbear sells them.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thats pretty Trick for sure , thanks for the link !

Mike


----------

